# Fridays Pics



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Gods Work! He is Great! Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays. Not always easy but look on the bright side of life.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Awesome pic Capt. I have a couple this week.

Yellow Angle Trumpet's blooming at our house last week. A couple of Black Jack Hickory trees with pretty bright fall color in front of our place. Lastly couple of friendly turkeys hanging out in our place with our Peacock.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Grades 2-5 Christmas concert at RLS this week.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Up at 4:30 this mornimg putting together a fruit tray for emily's Christmas party at school.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

My granddaughters first hunting trip, there is no doubt.....she is a chip off the block, she SO reminds me of her dad....Yrs back I had 'peep holes' in all my stands for my sons so as to keep their heads OUT of the windows...the last pic is of her dad on the left about the same age


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Just trying to get into the season this week.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Nice
Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

Getting ready for Christmas!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Good times. I spend every minute I can with my girl. Merry Christmas and God bless 2cool....


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Took our two oldest grand daughters to 
The Newton Festival of Lights and it was great. They took a train that goes through a decorated park and Santa was there at the depot. If anyone wants a great outing, Newton has a lot to offer in the country.









Train that runs every 25 minutes.









Grand daughters with Santa









Historic Newton County Courthouse.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice and peaceful out here....


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Our dog Kiddi. She got out of the back fence a few months ago and someone shot her at close range with a large cal handgun (per Vet) as she was walking away. Billet went in her backside and stopped about 18" passed the entrance about 1/2" from her spine. A week later and another dang vet bill but she came out just fine. Dropped down to 75lbs during recovery but is now back to 115. I never posted 'someone shot my dog' because she did get out somehow and does have quite the bark usually only at the deer that come in the backyard. It was our doing but she also wouldn't hurt a flea. Just some older man probably protecting his/our stupid pet community deer out here but she truly is a sweetheart. Anyway the pic is something she was nevvvvver allowed to do per me the first few years we had her but now it's okay per the wife (me too) as she fought hard to stay alive so she has her place on the couch now along with my wife's other two little yapper dogs.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Me, my brother and nephew stopping by the works largest ball of twine on our way to Downs Kansas to try and rid the world of those pesky pheasant.










Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Crazy week here!! Merry Christmas!!!!

Walleye!!!!-








A Dolphin headed to Texas!!!!








Nasty teeth!!!








Happy mommy- happy baby!!


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Merrry Christmas everyone. Well since it's been pretty warm this winter so far how about a few random cold weather shots from the past!


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

A couple more


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

This was from last weekend before the front, I could not believe a cell phone could take a picture this nice.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Merry Christmas from the James'








Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

They REALLY appreciate the hen scratch this time of year

Cleaned out one of the closets at the creek...this is just a few valuable things I found buried. Hurricane rations from Bobby, hats from Melon along with other stuff! 

My little baby brother Sasquatch and me on the 46th floor of the Tennessee Gas Building in Houston. Our uncle Bill was the General Foreman.

we used to camp on Stubblefield to shoot a couple of ducks! That's wanting to shoot a duck bad! :rotfl:

Mom and dad April 1956

Grandparents


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

First time making mom's fried tenderloin and gravy... Kitchen still in tact! 










Piece in progress... Turkey feathers










Went for a walk through the neighborhood last night and came across these... Stunning in person!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

My tired baby! She is 12 days old.


----------



## whitepv (Sep 26, 2006)

Went to Beeville for a location visit this week and brought back a ham from Elders Country Market. Grew up eating these and they have always had the best. Good thing that some things never change....


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

1) Samantha had her second visit with Santa. Went about like the first visit lol.
2) Just a selfie w/my lil girl


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

Green to the first person who guesses what this is


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

knife I found in the road in the box still.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

BigNate523 said:


> Green to the first person who guesses what this is


bullet hole thru sheetrock?


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

BigNate523 said:


> Green to the first person who guesses what this is


Homemade rock candy?


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

BigNate523 said:


> Green to the first person who guesses what this is


Or a very evil kidney stone


----------



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

Bees above?



BigNate523 said:


> Green to the first person who guesses what this is


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Merry Christmas Dad, I miss you so much! You were an incredible Man!


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

BigNate523 said:


> Green to the first person who guesses what this is


Looks familiar...Something under a microscope?


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

Reel Girl said:


> Looks familiar...Something under a microscope?


nope sorry just a crappy cell pic lol


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Crystal Beach right now.
East Bay. Wish I was there!


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

yakfisher said:


> Or a very evil kidney stone


winner winner


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Placing those last minute orders....

Don't hurt nuthin' to try....


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Sunset by the house

Me and Tree

My Beautiful Niece

Tree

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

the middle of a pecan


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

BigNate523 said:


> winner winner


Ugh....is it yours? How big is it? Did have the pleasure of passing it or was it cut out? 
I passed a couple when i was in my late teens and early 20s....nothing quite like that pain


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

yakfisher said:


> Ugh....is it yours? How big is it? Did have the pleasure of passing it or was it cut out?
> I passed a couple when i was in my late teens and early 20s....nothing quite like that pain


passed it wasn't too bad bout the size of a BB kind of small compared to some of the other ones lol


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

BigNate523 said:


> passed it wasn't too bad bout the size of a BB kind of small compared to some of the other ones lol


I was working on a medical claim recently. Poor guys body was just an assembly line for kidney stones. Radiology with innumerable stones b/w both kidney, some pushing 2cm diameter


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

MikeS2942 said:


> This was from last weekend before the front, I could not believe a cell phone could take a picture this nice.


What kind of phone?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

ENOUGH urinary tract posts and pix...

Let's get back to kids and fish and Christmas..:rotfl:


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

BigNate523 said:


> passed it wasn't too bad bout the size of a BB kind of small compared to some of the other ones lol


Dang!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

sotexhookset said:


> Our dog Kiddi. She got out of the back fence a few months ago and someone shot her at close range with a large cal handgun (per Vet) as she was walking away. Billet went in her backside and stopped about 18" passed the entrance about 1/2" from her spine. A week later and another dang vet bill but she came out just fine. Dropped down to 75lbs during recovery but is now back to 115. I never posted 'someone shot my dog' because she did get out somehow and does have quite the bark usually only at the deer that come in the backyard. It was our doing but she also wouldn't hurt a flea. Just some older man probably protecting his/our stupid pet community deer out here but she truly is a sweetheart. Anyway the pic is something she was nevvvvver allowed to do per me the first few years we had her but now it's okay per the wife (me too) as she fought hard to stay alive so she has her place on the couch now along with my wife's other two little yapper dogs.
> View attachment 2668698


Really sorry to hear that. It is truly beyond me to hear that someone would shoot a dog, unless they are attacking someone. Glad that your pup is doing well. Looks like she is making a full recovery.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

BigNate523 said:


> Green to the first person who guesses what this is


leaf


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

Tortuga said:


> ENOUGH urinary tract posts and pix...
> 
> Let's get back to kids and fish and Christmas..:rotfl:


oh come on you know it made your day lol fine here's a throwback and a newer one


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Playin with the bait.
Waiting for a big bite.
Friend with a big white from the river, before we got 4in of rain this week!!


----------



## Black Dog (May 19, 2006)

Maggie lost her battle with cancer this week. She was a great dog and friend. She'll be missed by many.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

My escape from the concrete world...

-Cameron co.

-Faclon

-Grillin'


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Where's my water?


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Buddy got some snow delivered for his Christmas party.


----------



## nicklas1976 (Apr 23, 2013)

.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Dang it was a good week on the plate.

My Frosty Guard 

Red Pozole

Hatch Chile Cheeken Burger

Lobster n Shrimp Ravioli 

Balsamic Glazed Chop

Lemon - Tomato Vinaigrette Salmon

Veal Saltimbocca

Sheepshead Halfshell

Merry Christmas to all !


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)

My niece and her boyfriend at school for ugly sweater day


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Captain Dave said:


> Dang it was a good week on the plate.
> 
> My Frosty Guard
> 
> ...


Dave, Did you get a new camera, these Photos look really good, sharp, good contrast and color. Not to mention the Food looks really good also


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words Stargazer. Got a new Samsung edge plus cam a few months ago. You can zoom and and lick the details.lol just glad it has not been dropped in a dish or prep.



stargazer said:


> Dave, Did you get a new camera, these Photos look really good, sharp, good contrast and color. Not to mention the Food looks really good also


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

My present to Stacy for our 29th (in September) was a new bathroom. It turned out to be quite the project but it's finally completed. I remember now why I don't do new construction projects anymore. Holy mackerel Batman. What a long space trip its been. Happy Friday folks.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Black Dog said:


> Maggie lost her battle with cancer this week. She was a great dog and friend. She'll be missed by many.


Very sorry to hear about your loss. Ours are our family, just like yours I am sure. It hurts, but gets better with time.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*Daughter out of college on break*

And I got to take her hunting this week. She got sausage fixings. 
Look close and you can see the dead sow beside the feeder.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Awesome pics this week!!!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

TIMBOv2 said:


> Awesome pics this week!!!


Yep.That's fer dang shore!!!!


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

Ok, a little late, my middle daughter, mother of three boys, a NICU RN, got her Master' Degree.. The hot chic on the right is my wife. Life is good!

Can somebody flip the pic please,


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

Tortuga said:


> .


Thanks, even though I look fatter after you flipped it...:brew2:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Lagunaroy said:


> Thanks, even though I look fatter after you flipped it...:brew2:


Face it, Roy...we BOTH *ARE* fat !!!!.....:rotfl:


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Gravity...lol


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

congrats to all concerned! Great job!


----------

